# My family



## nvtribefan (Nov 28, 2016)

Neither my husband nor I ever had children.  This is our family.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2016)

What nice dogs, befan. The black one looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 28, 2016)

What a beautiful family you have, nvtribefan!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2016)

Beautiful furkids Nvtribefan!  We don't have kids either, and our pup and cat are our babies. :love_heart:  What are their names?


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 28, 2016)

Lovely dogs!


----------



## nvtribefan (Nov 29, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Beautiful furkids Nvtribefan!  We don't have kids either, and our pup and cat are our babies. :love_heart:  What are their names?



Thanks!  We love them.  Cooper is our sweet old lady (11) on the left and Ace is the little black lovebug.  Both were throwaways we adopted from a shelter.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 29, 2016)

You're an angel for giving sweet Cooper and Ace a loving home...kudos.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 29, 2016)

AWWWW!! I love Ace and Cooper! How sweet!

Cooper looks like my 9-year-old Lilly.


----------



## nvtribefan (Nov 29, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> You're an angel for giving sweet Cooper and Ace a loving home...kudos.



Thank you, but I see myself as very fortunate to be able to provide love and care to these formerly unwanted kids.  They bring me such joy.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 29, 2016)

*What cuties.  Love the ears on the brown one.  Some non pet people do not get when we call them our furkids*


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 29, 2016)

A fellow bully lover!!! <<<hugs>>>


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 29, 2016)

Bet you don't have an alarm system in your home!     Cute doggies.


----------



## maggiemae (Nov 29, 2016)

Oh how cute!  We have two rescue dogs.  And they don't think they are dogs!  They act like maybe 3 or 4 year old children!  So much fun watching them!


----------



## nvtribefan (Dec 1, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> A fellow bully lover!!! <<<hugs>>>



We try for the "harder to adopt" dogs.  You should have seen their faces at the shelter the first time we said we were looking to adopt a "senior pit bull type dog".

First time they'd ever heard that.


----------



## nvtribefan (Dec 1, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Bet you don't have an alarm system in your home!     Cute doggies.




"K9 Security" has kept my homes safe for many years.


----------



## Wilberforce (Dec 1, 2016)

Smashing kids, the best type, they love you, allow you to love them, are happy with small treats, they keep you warm in bed and they protect your home too. I had human kids ,all grown up of course but my babies are now 2 Chihuahuas, picked especially because  as they are tiny and I am disabled .  There is nothing tiny in their hearts though , I do believe they think they are huge dogs themselves.

Lovely family..

XX Jeannine


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 1, 2016)

Oh,I love them. Sure sounds like they are two lucky doggies to have found such a good and loving home. All our pets through the years came from a shelter.


----------



## Carla (Dec 1, 2016)

Two very healthy looking dogs, so cute! Is one the boss? I had two years ago and one was definitely "top dog". We couldn't feed them at the same time (one was a bigger breed), the big one would chase the little one and finish her dinner.


----------



## Kitties (Dec 1, 2016)

What pretty dogs. I'm with you, no kids either.

Sometimes at work if someone asks me if I have pets (and I don't like them) I'll say "I don't have any pets" Not a lie, my cats are family.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 1, 2016)

What beautiful furkids! 

We have a Cooper too, but he's a Havanese or Havanese mix and is a rescue dog, maybe about 5 years. We also have a Long Hair not-so-Mini Dachhund who is 14. We have cats and birds as well. No human kids but a big family nonetheless! We love them all!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 1, 2016)

We need more pics of peep's fur kids!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 2, 2016)

nvtribefan said:


> "K9 Security" has kept my homes safe for many years.



I adopted a senior pittie/staffie girl last year after I lost my last two dogs.  Bonnie is SOO grateful to have a home and she is the sweetest dog you'd ever want to meet.  She wasn't treated well in her former life and now is enjoying couch-sleeping, doggie doors, regular meals and good veterinary care.  She is the BEST dog and the perfect companion for me (and she gives me lots of kisses).


----------



## nvtribefan (Dec 2, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I adopted a senior pittie/staffie girl last year after I lost my last two dogs.  Bonnie is SOO grateful to have a home and she is the sweetest dog you'd ever want to meet.  She wasn't treated well in her former life and now is enjoying couch-sleeping, doggie doors, regular meals and good veterinary care.  She is the BEST dog and the perfect companion for me (and she gives me lots of kisses).



Bless you!  How about a picture of your lucky girl?


----------



## nvtribefan (Dec 2, 2016)

Carla said:


> Two very healthy looking dogs, so cute! Is one the boss? I had two years ago and one was definitely "top dog". We couldn't feed them at the same time (one was a bigger breed), the big one would chase the little one and finish her dinner.



They are healthy kids, thank goodness.  We lost 2 within 6 weeks a year ago;  our fifteen year old Pointer mix to bladder cancer and our nine year old pit bull type to prostate cancer.  We were heartbroken.

Cooper is 11, and she is incredibly patient with Ace, a rowdy 3 year old.


----------

